
Ask HN: Why upvotes not raising my karma? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve recently been throttled such that I can only submit 1 entry every 6 or so hours. I also noticed overnight that the upvotes my entries get weren&#x27;t applied to my karma- it took at least 6 points to go up by 1. What&#x27;s going on?
======
ColinWright
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

    
    
        How is a user's karma calculated?
    
        Roughly, the number of upvotes on their stories
        and comments minus the number of downvotes. The
        numbers don't match up exactly, because some votes
        aren't counted to prevent abuse.
    

My interpretation: I suspect the abuse being referred to here is voting rings.
If the system believes the votes are coming from members of a voting ring,
they won't be counted.

------
Mz
From my profile:

 _If you have questions that are not answered by the Guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

or FAQ:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

do not hesitate to write to the new moderator, Dan Gackle (pronounced
"Gackley"):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang)
_

\------

I have twice emailed him about upvotes not adding to my karma. System glitch
or them updating the backend was the culprit.

I also have the impression that you no longer get all points from articles
being upvoted. I have not paid close attention, but my vague hand wavy
impression is that you do not get all of the first ten points and you do not
get all of the points if two items are being upvoted at the same time.

------
DanBC
What did mods say when you email them?

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Haven't reached out, nor do I know how (haven't tried)

~~~
wglb
At the bottom of the page, there is a "support" link whose purpose is to
respond to exactly this kind of question.

------
joezydeco
So maybe, oh I don't know, throttle it back a bit?

(And does tptacek know you ripped off his profile?)

~~~
patio11
_And does tptacek know you ripped off his profile?_

And so the cycle is complete -- Thomas' profile is conscious imitation of a
late-1800s ad placed for a tradesman in an Illinois newspaper.

 _F. J. PETHERICK has commenced business as a SADDLER and HARNESS-MAKER in
premises next to Messrs Gorton and Son 's, Fielding, and hopes, by strict
attention to business, combined with moderate charges, to merit a fair share
of patronage and support. REPAIRS OF ALL KINDS UNDERTAKEN AT THE SHORTEST
NOTICE. A trial solicited!_

~~~
tptacek
It was my least popular Matasano job ad on HN (I think it actually got
negative points).

But I'm very happy if it's now the membership sign of my death cult.

~~~
joezydeco
Oooh that sounds kind of cool. Can I join?

~~~
tptacek
There's your profile right there. There's the update button...

~~~
joezydeco
I'm scared. So, so, scared...

